# Interest group forums > Pest Control Industry Forum >  SHARP INCREASE IN BEDBUGS FOUND IN SA

## Affinity

Reports of an increase in bedbug activity pose major reasons for concern in the hospitality industry.  âWeâve seen an increase of more than 300% in bedbug activity since March 2009 , and this trend is  predominantly over the warmer months, confirming that bedbugs are a concern for hotel, guesthouse and other accommodation owners.  If we compare the income generated through the treatment of bedbugs in February 2009 with that of February 2010, we have seen an increase of nearly 500% â says Nathalie Leblond, marketing manager of Rentokil Pest Control.  With thousands of travellers flocking to South Africa in the coming months these numbers are bound to increase.

 Professor Michael F. Potter who is a professor of Entomology at the University of Kentucky and a specialist in this field addressed the hospitality industry and media last year at nationwide seminars on the topic.  The seminars, initiated by Rentokil, were held in light of 2010 FIFA World Cup and to warn the industry of a possible epidemic facing South Africa.  Professor Potter stressed that the industry needs to take preventative measures. 
Bedbugs are pests that conceal themselves in tight cracks and crevices and can be found hiding in a variety of places; from the seams of mattresses to shoes and electrical switch plates. Bedbugs are nocturnal, feeding on any warm-blooded animal, although it has been found that they prefer to dine on humans. There has been an ongoing debate on whether bedbug bites are a cause for concern and according to the American Society for Healthcare Environmental services, bedbugs do not transfer any communicable diseases to humans, however their bites can become red and itchy or cause an alergic reaction.

Rentokil offers these important tips to help prevent bedbug investations:
â¢Advise guests to vacuum their suitcases after returning from a vacation.
â¢Housekeeping staff should check bedsheets for tell-tale signs of blood spots on a regular basis.
â¢Never bring second-hand furniture, especially mattresses and box springs, into your hotel or guesthouse without thoroughly examining for signs of a bedbug infestation. You might consider having a pest control professional inspect the furniture as it is extremely difficult to detect an infestation if you are untrained.
â¢Advise your guests to consider buying a large plastic trash bag in which to keep their suitcase during hotel stays.

âOnly professional pest control companies will be able to eradicate this pest as bedbugs become immune to treatment very easily. We strongly advise the public to be on full alert of this high risk pest,â says Leblond. For more information, contact 0800 RENTOKIL.

----------


## Dave A

Yep, the bedbugs are coming.

----------


## desA

Interesting.

----------


## dandb

Very interesting article, bedbugs are horrid creatures and there bites are nasty

----------

